

Terms-less Terms of Use - jnorthrop
http://jnorthrop.tumblr.com/post/10692646229/terms-less-terms-of-use

======
DanielStraight
You're agreeing to terms which they can change without notifying you. There
may be nothing in there now, but they're getting permission to put something
in there whenever they feel like it and have you bound by it.

~~~
jnorthrop
That is true, by not telling the user what they are and aren't doing they can
do anything within the bounds of the law anyway.

